# Looking for a reputable breeder in MI



## marshab1 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm actually a golden retriever owner, that learned the hard way how important it is to choose a reputable breeder. And I can tell you what to look for and what to run from in a golden breeder. 

My brother however has wanted a GSD for some time and is finally in a postion that now would be a good time to start looking. His first thought was to go to the internet to search for breeders, and he found several, but using my "golden" breed standards these are not breeders to buy from. 

He wants a companion that is healthy. He has no interest in conformation showing and would prefer more of a "straight back" GSD. He's in his mid-30s and has no children, so this would be his "child". I've talked to him about possible rescuing, but he is very concerned about HD and since he works from home feels he'd really like to go the puppy route.

We are in the Flint area, but have no problem with driving to get the right puppy. So if anyone has any recommendations, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Two great ones in Michigan:
Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs
and
(Wildhaus Kennels, Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan)


Also PM'ing you on one to avoid.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would look at the rescues...a first dog that isn't going to be a competition prospect would be already tested healthwise and w/temperament to match your brothers lifestyle. 
German Shepherd Rescue of Michigan, INC 
Sending a pm too


----------



## marshab1 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

What lines are you looking for?? Working lines? or show lines? or it doesn't matter?


----------



## marshab1 (Oct 5, 2011)

boeselager said:


> What lines are you looking for?? Working lines? or show lines? or it doesn't matter?


working lines, Thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

boeselager said:


> What lines are you looking for?? Working lines? or show lines? or it doesn't matter?


Dang, why do I always forget you're in Michigan too?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kelly has pups on the ground now too? Worth contacting her Marshab1....


----------



## marshab1 (Oct 5, 2011)

Kelly's dogs are beautiful...I have given her info to my brother.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

All 3 of the breeders mentioned are really good choices......you won't go wrong with any of them!
Best of luck to you!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Check out Kolenda Kennels too!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I know it's easy to forget about me b/c I'm not on here daily ;-) and thanks guy's for the nice comments.

Kolenda Kennels are showlines, am I right? or do they have working lines too?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'll recommend the breeder I got my puppy from in MI. Although, I don't think she's planning any litters until next fall sometime. Sure is worth the wait. 

Zu Treuen Händen


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and yes there is Kelly above))) lovely dogs she has


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Holy cow! Why are there so many awesome breeders in MI??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

cuz MI is an awesome place!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> cuz MI is an awesome place!


:thumbup:


----------



## sbaczkow (Oct 21, 2011)

*try Kolenda in Dorr, Mi*

We have experience with this breeder. Our last shepherd was from them, and was the best temperament ever. In fact, we will be traveling from our current home in Atlanta to pick out our new puppy.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

sbaczkow said:


> We have experience with this breeder. Our last shepherd was from them, and was the best temperament ever. In fact, we will be traveling from our current home in Atlanta to pick out our new puppy.


Kolenda is show lines. The OP is looking for working lines.


----------



## susnrob (Oct 10, 2011)

Joli's German Shepherd Dogs this one might be worth looking into....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Joli's is American show lines. I think the OP wanted working line dogs.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## susnrob (Oct 10, 2011)

carmspack said:


> Joli's is American show lines. I think the OP wanted working line dogs.
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


According to their website Purchasing a Puppy or Adult Dog from Whistledown they have dogs for show, work and companion.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the genetic background is still American show lines.


----------

